# Can I see your veiltails?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm curious because Buddha doesn't look like a normal veil tail. I've seen a lot of ones with pointed fins, but none of Buddha's are like that. They're long, flowy, and round.

Here are pictures


















But I want to see your veiltails!!!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Do vieltail females count? x'D


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes! of course!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Leo, Lestat(RIP) Marina, Blayze


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

they're all so adorable D8


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My first betta was a VT. RIP Antoine


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3085
These are mine.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a male.. But Teeney is my female VT. 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3800&pictureid=24721


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So many pretty VTs! D:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's Cleo. 

Nice to see other's pics. I love veiltails. 

Daughter's a big fan of Teeney, by the way. She often says how adorable Teeney is, lol.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Cleo is so redddd~~~
And prettyyy


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my female VT "Bella" I'm still not sure my new guy is a VT but he's the second pic.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

You new guy does look like a veil tail to me


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> You new guy does look like a veil tail to me


 Yeah, I'm so new to all the types, and he is still a bit clamped...but I think he's a VT...I love him so much. I can't wait till he relaxes a bit.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He might marble too...

That will be awesome to see :3


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

blurry pic of baby kuro from my friend


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> He might marble too...
> 
> That will be awesome to see :3


Marble? Is that a color pattern? He is pretty cool looking..can't wait till he calms down and "becomes" himself lol.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a few.. 














































<3 my boys


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

TuckerLove said:


> I have a few..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome fish! You need some names I see!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Maize :-D I'm a bit obsessed with him, dunno why haha! He's a weird dude. Only eats pellets off the bottom of his tank (so far anyways) and loves to sit in his silk plants! Bubble nests like crazy too :shock:


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks  Yea I need names, usually after a day or 2 their names come to me. But unfortunately 3 still have no names. 

Also,
I almost bought a VT that looked just like yours Bettanewbie60. Is he pale-ish colored, with light blue fins and blue polka dots? Thats what he looks like and I almost grabbed his twin tonight lol.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I hope that's a female









Lucky - my 1st save


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Keep in mind that VTs are mass bred "mutts". They have no form standard. So almost every VT will look a bit different than the others.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

TuckerLove said:


> Thanks  Yea I need names, usually after a day or 2 their names come to me. But unfortunately 3 still have no names.
> 
> Also,
> I almost bought a VT that looked just like yours Bettanewbie60. Is he pale-ish colored, with light blue fins and blue polka dots? Thats what he looks like and I almost grabbed his twin tonight lol.


Omygosh, yeah, I wait for the names to come to me too! I did do a bit of searching for my second and third bettas because I wanted all to have first and middle names starting with "B" lol. I only call them by their first names. Yup that is exactly what "Buster Beau" looks like..funny you found one just like him!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Keep in mind that VTs are mass bred "mutts". They have no form standard. So almost every VT will look a bit different than the others.


I'm a sucker for "mutt"..whether it's fish, dogs, or people lol! I'm Swedish, Finnish, and Native American...my children are "super mutts" ha ha..


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awesome fish Tiki!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I'm a sucker for "mutt"..whether it's fish, dogs, or people lol! I'm Swedish, Finnish, and Native American...my children are "super mutts" ha ha..


I'm Spanish, German, French, Dutch, Portuguese, and a very little bit of Native American... I know the feel lol. :lol::lol:


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm Spanish, German, French, Dutch, Portuguese, and a very little bit of Native American... I know the feel lol. :lol::lol:


I'm German, Irish, Polish, English, French and Welsh. Plus I have a good idea who I'd like to marry, and he's Irish, Italian and Spanish.
I won't know what to tell the kids!

And I'll post a picture of the betta I bring home tomorrow, it'll most likely be a VT.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is Sailor my VT.. The second picture is not as good but it shows his color, the first pictures flash was too bright.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmmm. That doesn't look quite like any veiltail I've ever seen. Maybe Sailor is a mix of sorts. Its been known to happen.

I have a veiltail fry, or "baby" as Petco labled him.


----------

